# Would like to know how much an original Allen compound bow is worth?



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

* Mike.*














.

Try posting in the AT History Talks forum, someone may be able to assist.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum from eastern Washington state.


----------



## greatthosu (Sep 13, 2012)

Welcome to the forum from Arizona.


----------

